# post injection pain



## ctsalbs (Aug 3, 2019)

hey just did my first pin of test e 240mg on wednesday. my injection site (VG) is still a little painful, red, and warm to the touch. nothing unbearable. just wondering if this duration of pain is to be expected. my buddy says 1 week is normal especially for the first time in a particular spot. What do you guys think. I don't think I'm dying or anything but could it be a reaction to the AAS or just something I need to stop worrying about and carry on. I don't want to pin my delt tomorrow if its going to feel like my VG did for the last couple days lol. (jk I'm pinning my delt regardless, just looking for you guys' insight)


----------



## DNW (Aug 3, 2019)

Virgin muscle man. It's normal and gets easier.  Just dont re-use needles,  practice good sterilization and you'll be fine.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 3, 2019)

Post a picture so we can see better and also see where exactly you pinned and maybe describe your pinning procedure. Lots of variables here. But yes it is normal to have post injection pain especially to a virgin muscle. 

Things to watch out for are fever, discoloration and swelling. First time I pinned ventroglutes glutes mine swelled slightly and got red but subsided a few days later, turned out I did not hit the spot correctly and the site got irritated. Once you get
vento glutes down its easy and least painful IMO.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2019)

ctsalbs said:


> I don't want to pin my delt tomorrow if its going to feel like my VG did for the last couple days lol. (jk I'm pinning my delt regardless, just looking for you guys' insight)



FWIW, my delts are the only locations that I never got any pip.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 5, 2019)

delts and lats both work for me when I move injections around.


----------



## DNW (Aug 5, 2019)

bigdog said:


> delts and lats both work for me when I move injections around.



I'm guessing someone does your delts for you


----------



## bigdog (Aug 5, 2019)

DNW222 said:


> I'm guessing someone does your delts for you



no I do all my pinning myself.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 5, 2019)

Delts are easily my favorite spot. 

A little pip is just a daily reminder that you’re gonna be huge....


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 5, 2019)

After a few weeks you should get used to it, given you’re being sterile and your gear is good...


----------



## DNW (Aug 5, 2019)

bigdog said:


> no I do all my pinning myself.



F*ck I meant to say lats. How do you do your own lats lol


----------



## bigdog (Aug 6, 2019)

DNW said:


> F*ck I meant to say lats. How do you do your own lats lol



go under the arm and pin the frontside of the lat...  use the left hand to pin the right lat and vise versa.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 6, 2019)

If u dont use a superman band aid after injecting u may have swelling.....


----------



## bigdog (Aug 6, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u dont use a superman band aid after injecting u may have swelling.....



I only had BATMAN so I reduced swelling:32 (8):


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2019)

Pip is yummy......


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Aug 11, 2019)

Some compounds have quite a bit of BA in them and will cause pain and redness for most.


----------



## Jackblack69 (Aug 15, 2019)

You might try warming the bottle to body temp before the injection.  Virgin muscle definitely feels more painful the first few times but I’ve found if I try to warm the vial up in my hands before I draw the difference in temp makes it a bit more bearable. Could be a placebo effect though... 

-Jack


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 16, 2019)

Any gear over 200mg/ml gives me pip and it doesn’t matter what kind oil it is


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 21, 2019)

Same with me, unfortunately I'm not one of those who's injections stop hurting after the first few. Anything over 200mg/ml (or 50mg/ml for short ester) = super swelling and PIP for me. None of the tricks really helped. I usually stick to SARMs and/or pharma gear now.


----------

